# How much do you think my ps3 plus games is worth?



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Its a us spec 60gb with5games, 3 blue-ray films and 3 official controlers.

Games are: resistance fall of man
Ninja gaiden sigma
Motorstorm (jap version)
virtual fighter 5 (jap version)
Tekken 5 (downloaded)

Films: kung fu hustle
swordfish
casino royale (2 copies)

I hear that they are no longer making the 60gb versions.

Im not sure if i would sell it, but im just wondering how much this lot would fetch?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

2 quid. i'll give you 3. you take paypal?


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll give you £150 for it.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

£20 and a mars bar so sell it to me :lol:

on a serious note i dont really know much about the US spec, but since they have stopped making the 60gb version, the prices have shot up mad (as much as i hate to say and shoot myself in the feet as im on the lookout for one) you could get the well over rrp for one 

i saw a 60gb UK one on amazaon last week for £600 and that was without games:wall:

if you do decide to sell and price is reasonable drop me a pm


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

no stupid answers please

The us spec machine is the same as the uk one, but you can only play region 1 dvds or region A blue-ray discs. Or the region ABC ones. This is better really, as the fims are cheaper and you get them sooner. If i were to buy one today, i would get it from america.

The jap machine is slightly inferior iirc, in that in some games it doesnt show the blood etc.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

mine wasn't stupid....It is after all 2nd hand...


----------



## still_learning (Jun 1, 2007)

do you accept western union?

I will transfer the monies asap


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

250 maybe


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

if its around the 250 region then my budget would be able to stretch that far

might get more if you sell the games separately?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

lol 250


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

id say 250ish


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

yeh me too... these machines will only go down in price not up...its not a house you have lol


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

lol. guess its probably staying with me then.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> yeh me too... these machines will only go down in price not up...its not a house you have lol


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

thinking about it now, was it the US that relased the ps3 before it wqas released in the UK, i vaguely remember reading in the paper that the US priced them much lower than what the UK were going to sell them for?
or was it japan that priced them lower?


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

japan priced them lower. I would never buy a jap machine though. The us sold them for normal price.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

ianFRST said:


> 250 maybe


Nah mate the 60gb ones go for between £400-£600 second hand on ebay dependant upon games/extras

PS nice COD4 game earlier, thanks for sniping me:thumb:


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

80GB version coming out soon. Get in quick.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

sorry to hijack this thread but will the 80gb be compatiable with ps2 games?


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

There's no difference between the 2 apart from the sizes of hard drive...


----------

